# Pics of my collar :)



## Darkwing (Mar 7, 2009)

Here are some pics of the collar I made earlier.

The pic is an attachment to this thread.

The paint was peeling off atm, so yeah, I gotta repaint it 

It is a kinda basic design, I didnt add anything fancy to it, yet 


So yeah, this is my first collar, please rate my collar in the range of one out of ten, (Please dont mention the paint peeling D: )


----------



## Kanin (Mar 7, 2009)

It's tough to tell, it's a little blurry.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 7, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> It's tough to tell, it's a little blurry.


 
I know, my camera sucks, but hey, at least I took a pic of it 

This is the best I could do, I have bad photography skills : /


----------



## xiath (Mar 7, 2009)

6/10 as of now.  Yeah, paint will do that to something that already has finish on it.
Unfortunately I really don't know what you could do to keep it from chipping.


----------



## Kanin (Mar 7, 2009)

I'll go with 6/10


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 7, 2009)

xiath said:


> 6/10 as of now. Yeah, paint will do that to something that already has finish on it.
> Unfortunately I really don't know what you could do to keep it from chipping.


 
I could use a different type of paint, who knows, the paint I used was kinda cheap


----------



## xiath (Mar 7, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> I could use a different type of paint, who knows, the paint I used was kinda cheap


you could try that.  However, before you try too expensive paint, just be warned that it may not help.  Since the belt has 'finish' on it, the leather (I am assuming its leather) will absorb little to none of the pigments because the 'finish' makes a fairly waterproof layer.  So the paint will just sit on the top and not actually dye the leather another color.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 7, 2009)

xiath said:


> you could try that. However, before you try too expensive paint, just be warned that it may not help. Since the belt has 'finish' on it, the leather (I am assuming its leather) will absorb little to none of the pigments because the 'finish' makes a fairly waterproof layer. So the paint will just sit on the top and not actually dye the leather another color.


 
Ugh... My collar is pretty waterproof, so I doubt that any paint would work.

But I do have many other varieties/types of paint I could use, so who knows if it would work/not work


----------



## xiath (Mar 7, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Ugh... My collar is pretty waterproof, so I doubt that any paint would work.
> 
> But I do have many other varieties/types of paint I could use, so who knows if it would work/not work


The only way to find out is to try it.  Theoretically, I would guess that different ingredients in different paints could make the paint more penetrating.


----------



## xiath (Mar 7, 2009)

here.  I found this on the web.  it is worth trying

http://www.ehow.com/how_2316930_paint-leather-belt.html


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 7, 2009)

xiath said:


> here. I found this on the web. it is worth trying
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/how_2316930_paint-leather-belt.html


 
Oh, I get it now, I have to add water with my paint.

*Facepaw* It was in front of me the whole time 

I will try to repaint it tommarow and I will see how it goes


----------



## Toaster (Mar 7, 2009)

9/10

now I'm going to have to out do you and make one better , I won't wear it and end up throwing it away but oh well.

You know that's how it go's for every thing I make, I just can't bring myself it wear it and end up giving it to one of my friends for Halloween.


----------



## ChapperIce (Mar 8, 2009)

I dunno just looks like a belt to me..


----------

